# Which photos of Opal should I get? :)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I brought Opal to a professional photographer. 
I just want to know which ones are your favorites? (Just list the numbers) I have to pick which ones to buy. I have about 5 favorites. :3 (I can't remember the numbers off hand atm I'll repost with my numbers :3 )
http://www.lifamilyandpetphoto.com/p242729196
The password is Alison


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I like the first one, and the zoomed in flower one!
Both in color


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay, here are my votes. I like #1, #7, #22, #33, #44, #45, #47, #51, #55. Did that narrow it down for you or just expand it more. :lol: I like the ones with the background too, but they really look photoshopped (which they are, but) it takes away from Opal's cuteness. All I noticed was that the background was photoshopped. Just a thought. I did like one of the backgrounds too, can't remember the number but it is listed above. Good luck choosing. I couldn't choose just one. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha I think you narrowed it down by like 1 or 2 for me xP
I love one of the ones of her in the cup because that is her picture on the cup, as well as her smelling the flowers. I also like the one of her on her back. I love the face shes making. 
My numbers from a few days ago were
1, 7, 27, 30, 31, 33, 35, 40, 45, 50, and 54.
I agree though. I dislike most of the photoshopped ones for your reasons exactly.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

This decision would kill me, I am sooo indecisive :lol: By some miracle I managed to only choose four top favorites. They are... #7 #10 #27, and #35!

7- I love all the ones of her on her back, they are sooo funny and cute they made me chuckle. I liked 7 because it's closeup and she's in color. 

10- I like the shot of her that is used in 10 and the others like it. I couldn't settle on which background I liked so I just went with ten because it is elegant and feminine.

27- I love all of the ones of her with the flower, but the one of her actually biting it just screams "hedgehog!" So curious and feisty <3 ..But then again I always love photos that show off personality (yeah I'm the person who takes candid pictures at parties :lol: ) and that one is just so unique and was shot in good timing

35- Because you can't walk out the door without at least one photo of a hedgie in a mug, _especially_ not if it's a personalized hedgie mug!! I like the subtle background on 35.

Annnnd then maybe one of the blackandwhites too, like #32... eee I better stop looking before I choose ten more favorites :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are all beautiful but two of my favs were 31 and 35


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

4,7,27,30,45,50
those are my favorites. i'm not crazy about the added color backgrounds. i like the more formal ones. what a great idea! your baby is such a good little model.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I loved them! Wow! So many wonderful pictures!

My favorites were...#1, #4, #27, #30, #35, #49, #50 & #55

I both wish I was in your shoes & glad I'm not. :lol:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

27, 33, 40, and 50


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

47, 53, 39, 33, and 1.


Gosh, that was hard.
47 was my absolutely favorite. She looks like she's laughing so hard she's falling over! I don't really like the photoshopping too much. It just makes it look so fake.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

My 2 favorites are the last one on pg. 2 and the one on pg 3 the second one down on the right
 so cute! teddy bear wont pose for me


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

1, 31, 36, and 55 are by far my favorites! Your little baby is just adorable and the picture of her "smelling the flower" is TO DIE FOR! so cute


----------

